# Should I neuter my golden??



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Neuter him... in your circumstance that's the best option from the sound of things, and he's old enough.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I completely agree that you should neuter him; there is nothing cruel about it. It is a kindness to keep him safe and with you!


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

I would definitely neuter him. There are many health reason for doing so as well as behavioral ones, not to mention the pet overpopulation problem.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Another vote for neutering. I'm not sure it will calm him much but it certainly the best decision in your situation.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

No doubt about it... neuter him... as several folks have stated it would be best for him.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

*HURRY BOY, RUN FOR THE HILLS AND DON'T LOOK BACK!!!! :burnout:*

In loving memory of our friend Hooch!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah Hank, you made my eyes tear up.

But yes, I agree with the others. Neutering is a good idea.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

It was so good of you to take the puppy for your brother! I'm sorry but now your brother should have no say. Continue your kindness and get him neutered. (the puppy not your brother LOL!)


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I agree, time for the scissors. It really is not as bad as it seems. LOL


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yup. Neuter. Tell your brother not to worry - you won't be removing HIS testicles.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Nuetuer,how frustratening is that not to be able to do what comes naturally to an entire dog, unless he is fantastic show or working dog put him out of his missary,what is it with people happy to have a bitch spayed but cruel for a dog to be neutered.
(sorry op not ment to be a slur against you)


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Nuetering is a good thing. Don't think it will calm him down or keep him from jumping...but it will make your life easier regarding other things like possibly gettng along better iwth your current dog and less apt to roam or go nutso when he smells a female in heat...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Another vote for neutering!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

It is not cruel to neuter. In fact, it is the right thing to do. Neutering also prevents testicular cancer. My pup is getting neutered in one month. We also have a German Shepherd who is almost 10 and she is spayed.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Another neuter vote. : )


----------



## ceci91 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you everybody for responding!!! I will neuter him and not let my brother make me feel bad!!!


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes! cut em off!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for taking your brother's dog.
Your dog is probably one of the Goldens that has a lot of energy so you will need to give him lots of exercise so you don't have behavior problems. 
Neutering probably won't change that aspect of his personality. Go look at all the poor dogs about to be euthanized (on the thread someone posted about the 2 Golden mixes Lauren and Artie) and you will be a fan of neutering.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I was going to vote for neutering...Im glad you decided to do it!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh...and how about a few pictures of your guys!!??


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> *HURRY BOY, RUN FOR THE HILLS AND DON'T LOOK BACK!!!! :burnout:*
> 
> In loving memory of our friend Hooch!


Roflmao

I agree Neuter him.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> *HURRY BOY, RUN FOR THE HILLS AND DON'T LOOK BACK!!!! :burnout:*
> 
> In loving memory of our friend Hooch!


AL..... Al Bundy.... you know what you have to do.... Go up stairs and make Peggy forget about taking me to the vet.

Your Dog, 
Buck Bundy


----------



## ceci91 (Dec 30, 2008)

here is my Eros!!!


----------



## capa (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok, almost everybody here is for neutering and although I understand the reasoning behind it my husband and I are still resisting to have Axel neutered. Although he is a very active dog and literally bursts with energy we are afraid he could gain weight if he is neutered. We already watch his weight carefully because we are afraid of hip dysplasia in his old age. We do not give him treats (only a pig's ear now and then), he eats only his dry food (salmon, not chicken based) and some fruits and vegetables which he adores.
So if testicular cancer is a variable, hip dysplasia might be a given if weight becomes a problem once neutered.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Capa, I agree. But in this poster's case, it seemed like the best choice for sure!


----------



## Arkle13 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes I would agree that having him neutered is best in this situation, it is not bad for him at all and it may calm a little

Malc
http://goldenretrieversoftheuk.forumup.co.uk


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

capa said:


> Ok, almost everybody here is for neutering and although I understand the reasoning behind it my husband and I are still resisting to have Axel neutered. Although he is a very active dog and literally bursts with energy we are afraid he could gain weight if he is neutered. We already watch his weight carefully because we are afraid of hip dysplasia in his old age. We do not give him treats (only a pig's ear now and then), he eats only his dry food (salmon, not chicken based) and some fruits and vegetables which he adores.
> So if testicular cancer is a variable, hip dysplasia might be a given if weight becomes a problem once neutered.


There is no reason that an altered dog should gain weight, if kept active and fed the appropriate amount of a quality food for his activity level and size. And it sounds like you have that under control already. If he is at least 18-24 months old, I would highly recommend that you have him neutered.


----------



## capa (Jan 7, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> There is no reason that an altered dog should gain weight, if kept active and fed the appropriate amount of a quality food for his activity level and size. And it sounds like you have that under control already. If he is at least 18-24 months old, I would highly recommend that you have him neutered.


Wikipedia disagrees with you on your last sentence. If you enter "neutering" in their Search box, go to Contents: Disadvantages for Males you will see why. Actually, and if their statements are correct, I was not aware of a higher incidence in prostate cancer in neutered dogs studies. On the other hand, the disadvantages for spayed females are not so bad.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

capa said:


> Wikipedia disagrees with you on your last sentence. If you enter "neutering" in their Search box, go to Contents: Disadvantages for Males you will see why. Actually, and if their statements are correct, I was not aware of a higher incidence in prostate cancer in neutered dogs studies. On the other hand, the disadvantages for spayed females are not so bad.


Ah, but the problem with Wikepedia is virtually anyone, even I :doh:, can enter information. It does not make it so. :nono:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

capa said:


> Wikipedia disagrees with you on your last sentence. If you enter "neutering" in their Search box, go to Contents: Disadvantages for Males you will see why. Actually, and if their statements are correct, I was not aware of a higher incidence in prostate cancer in neutered dogs studies. On the other hand, the disadvantages for spayed females are not so bad.


 
Anyone can go in and change the information on Wikipedia, so I don't put a lot of stock into what is there.
All I wrote was that "If he is at least 18-24 months old, I would highly recommend that you have him neutered." And I 
do.

I do not know how old your dog is, but obesity as a young, growing dog is more apt to affect the possibility of hip dysplasia. Altering a dog after reaching maturity, and keeping him at an optimum weight, which as I said it seems you are well able to do, should not increase his chances of becoming dysplastic.


----------



## capa (Jan 7, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Anyone can go in and change the information on Wikipedia, so I don't put a lot of stock into what is there.
> All I wrote was that "If he is at least 18-24 months old, I would highly recommend that you have him neutered." And I do.


All I really want is the best for my dog. I totally appreciate your input and I guess my husband and I will have to reach a final decision sooner or later on this issue. I guess we totally sidetracked from the original question from this thread, didn't we? eheheh...
You also must consider that the majority of goldens are not born with zero dysplasia, many of them have genetic propensity to this desease.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I know you already desided to do it, but this was my expeirence in neutering my dog. I didnt want to do it either. I figured, if it aint broke.. dont fix it! But then he started marking on our walks and it was impossible!! So I did it, and I am actually very happy I did. He didnt calm down, but I am sure it is better for his health. Also unaltered males tend to wander to look for the ladies, so that would insure he stays home


----------

